# Changing spark plugs....



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

To change spark plugs all you have to do is use a socket wrench to take the old ones out and then gap the new ones correctly and screw them in correct? Are there any tips or advice to be given when changing ones spark plugs?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

there's a socket for spark plugs. use some anti sieze compound around the thread and some dielectric greast around the boot.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

If there is any debris or dirt around the threads what is the best way to get it out without contaminating the cylinders


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

tiny vaccum cleaners work wonders


----------

